# Announcement: DP-V2410, A New 24-inch 4K Reference Display



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 8, 2015)

```
United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 8 April 2015 – Canon today announces its next generation of input-to-output solutions for 4K production workflows. The range includes the DP-V2410, a robust 24-inch 4K reference display, and two new 4K camcorders – the EOS C300 Mark II, a 4K Cinema EOS camera and the XC10, a compact, lightweight 4K video and digital stills camera for aspiring filmmakers.</p>
<p><strong>The DP-V2410 – 24-inch 4K Reference Display

</strong>The new DP-V2410 has been engineered for use on-set or on-location in both broadcast and cinema productions, to provide accurate and reliable output of 4K content, facilitating live shooting for quality control, focusing and exposure confirmation, as well as on-set colour management and grading.</p>
<p>Sitting alongside the existing DP-V3010 in Canon’s 4K reference display range, the DP-V2410 delivers stunning 4K 4096 x 2160 resolution with astounding accuracy in colour reproduction. Thanks to a new High Dynamic Range Mode, the display makes it easy to see both extreme highlights and shadow detail simultaneously, providing a more natural and realistic image. The DP-V2410 has also been optimised to support the DCI-P3 cinema standard, the ITU-R BT.2020 broadcast standard and ACES Proxy (ACES Ver. 1.0). Furthermore, a new IPS panel with RGB LED backlight system enables a 2000:1contrast ratio, whilst Canon’s automatic colour and brightness correction system ensures consistent image quality, colour and luminance, over time.</p>
<p>Equipped with both 3G/HD-SDI and HDMI interfaces, plus a built-in debayer, the DP-V2410 is able to show native 4K RAW footage direct from compatible Cinema EOS cameras, saving costs on an external debayer unit. In addition, an image quality link-up function automatically synchronises the colour settings from compatible Canon cameras, preventing settings errors.</p>
<p>A range of on-set functions enable quick and easy content review, including a 4K capable Wave Form Monitor and Vectorscope which confirm signal data. Additionally the display features multiple 1D/3D-LUTs for convenient monitoring and an audio level meter for accurate sound recording.</p>
<p>The DP-V2410 is encased in a sleek and robust body and incorporates a sturdy handle. Weighing just 12kg, it’s easy transport around sets, and is equipped with a 24 volt DC power unit to work throughout the day.</p>
<p>The DP-V2410 is expected to be available in Europe in Q4 2015.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 20%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-19637 gallery-columns-5 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Front-Slant-Left-02.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Front-Slant-Left-02-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Front Slant Left 02" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Front-Slant-Right-02.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Front-Slant-Right-02-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Front Slant Right 02" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Rear-Handle.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Rear-Handle-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Rear Handle" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Rear-Slant-Left.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Rear-Slant-Left-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Rear Slant Left" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Rear-Slant-Right.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Rear-Slant-Right-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Rear Slant Right" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Rear.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Rear-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Rear" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Side-Left.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Side-Left-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Side Left" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Side-Right.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Side-Right-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Side Right" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Slant-Control-Pannel-Illuminated.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Slant-Control-Pannel-Illuminated-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Slant Control Pannel Illuminated" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Slant-Control-Pannel.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Slant-Control-Pannel-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Slant Control Pannel" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Control-Pannel-Illuminated.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Control-Pannel-Illuminated-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Control Pannel Illuminated" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Control-Pannel.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Control-Pannel-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Control Pannel" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Front-Illuminated-buttons.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Front-Illuminated-buttons-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Front Illuminated buttons" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Front-Slant-Left.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Front-Slant-Left-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Front Slant Left" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Front-Slant-Right.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Front-Slant-Right-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Front Slant Right" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Front.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Front-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Front" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Interface.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Interface-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Interface" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Menu-button-detail.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/DP-V2410-Menu-button-detail-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DP-V2410 Menu button detail" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>
```


----------



## sanj (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like it will be a great field monitor on productions.
Canon is on a roll!!


----------



## RGF (Apr 8, 2015)

Wonder if Canon will continue with other monitors? Like to add a high quality 4K monitor to my Mac Pro.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 8, 2015)

I wonder how much less it will be than the 30" DP-V3010 model:
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/reference_displays/4k_displays/dp_v3010

It was $40,000 when launched early last year: 
http://www.postmagazine.com/Publications/Post-Magazine/2014/January-1-2014/Special-Report-Canons-new-4K-reference-display.aspx


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 8, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I wonder how much less it will be than the 30" DP-V3010 model:
> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/reference_displays/4k_displays/dp_v3010
> 
> It was $40,000 when launched early last year:
> http://www.postmagazine.com/Publications/Post-Magazine/2014/January-1-2014/Special-Report-Canons-new-4K-reference-display.aspx



Only $40K ...I'll take two ;D


----------

